# Mystery of Felco 2 & Corona #82 Revealed !!



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 18, 2007)

Finally got an email reply that answered my question, shared in this thread about the mystery of the 2 hand pruners each stamped with "Felco 2" as well as "Corona #82" on the same piece...

The Felco / Corona Hand Pruner Thread

Images are attached on that thread link.

Here is the reply to my question about the history behind the marking...



> Dear Mr. Vaden,
> The history on how the FELCO 2 also became the Corona 82 is explained as followed. The information you received from Ana Luis of FELCO was not quite correct (Mrs. Luis was not familiar with the history)
> 
> In 1985 PYGAR INC. took over the sole US/CANADA importation rights for FELCO. Prior to 1985 Mr. Wirth of (New York and Florida) was the sole import agent. It was Mr. Wirth a German immigrant, who first brought a handful of FELCO 2 pruners to the US in 1951.
> ...



I'll save this answer for future reference, because some people over the years thought I was pulling their leg. (we need a smiley for that one).


----------



## GiovanniSF (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a pair of the mysterious Felco/Corona sheers from the early 80's purchased in California. Thanks for clearing up the long-standing curiosity!


----------

